# Dritte Wurzel berechnen



## slalomlooser (5. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich suche eine Möglichkeit die 3. Wurzel zu berechnen (bin noch Anfänger).
Habs schon mit


```
Math.pow(8, (1/3));
```

probiert. Dabei kommt aber bei mir immer 1 raus, auch wenn ich andere Zahlen statt der 8 eingebe.

Habe auch schon gelesen, dass es in Java 1.5 eine eigene Methode für die 3.Wurzel gibt, aber wie kann ich die 3. Wurzel mit Java 1.4.2 berechnen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???? Ich würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen!!!


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2005)

ist auch so, die dritte wurzel ist immer 1


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Mrz 2005)

Öh ja genau, 1³ = 8 und morgen kommt wahrscheinlich der Weihnachtsmann 

Edit: ach ja, @topicersteller: benutz mal doubles statt ints, dann gehts besser (pow (8.0, (1.0/3)))


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2005)

öhh

```
double erg = Math.sqrt(Math.sqrt(81));
```
:?:


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Mrz 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> öhh
> 
> ```
> double erg = Math.sqrt(Math.sqrt(81));
> ...


 :noe: 
Dz da hat wohl einer in der Schule net richtig aufgepasst :bae:

(x^0.5)^0.5 = x^(0.5*0.5) = x^(1/4) = 4. Wurzel


----------



## slalomlooser (5. Mrz 2005)

Danke, Problem gelöst!

Lag nur an den Integer-Zahlen, als ichs in double umgewandelt hat, hats funktioniert!!!!


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :noe:
> Dz da hat wohl einer in der Schule net richtig aufgepasst :bae:
> 
> (x^0.5)^0.5 = x^(0.5*0.5) = x^(1/4) = 4. Wurzel



das hatten wir noch nicht *g
aber 4. wurzel is doch auch schön


----------



## mic_checker (5. Mrz 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist auch so, die dritte wurzel ist immer 1


Du meintest bestimmt:

x hoch 0 = 1, also :

1 hoch 0 = 1
876 hoch 0 = 1
235,235 hoch 0 = 1
etc. pp.


----------

